
What Microsoft learned from Jerry Seinfeld and Bill Gates - aaronbrethorst
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/03/the_lessons_of_microsofts_seinfeld_ads.html
======
xiaoma
That was eye-opening. When I first saw the shoe store/churros/billg shorts-
adjusting commercial I was just baffled. I didn't hate the commercial. I just
couldn't understand what the heck they were trying to accomplish.

